# How hard is the NREMT-I class/ test?



## medic 4-2 (Jul 21, 2005)

I was wondering how hard the NREMT-I class and test were?


----------



## emtbass (Jul 21, 2005)

i havent heard much about it... startin the class next month.. so ill have to get back with you in december


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 22, 2005)

I found it to be much easier than the NREMT-B, but that is just one person's opinion.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 24, 2005)

what made it easier?  just wondering.... cause im about to start the intermediate program.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

Wouldn't know, Pee-Ay doesn't have an EMT-I program. But I do know a funeral home that provides ambulance service still.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtbass_@Jul 24 2005, 04:59 PM
> * what made it easier?  just wondering.... cause im about to start the intermediate program. *


 It just seemed easier to me.

The questions are mostly about the I level of care and not so much about the legalities and record keeping and such.  Maybe it was because I waited a year before I took the intermediate class.


----------



## Jon (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 24 2005, 11:07 PM
> * Wouldn't know, Pee-Ay doesn't have an EMT-I program. But I do know a funeral home that provides ambulance service still. *


 Really??? which one.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 25 2005, 01:13 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 25 2005, 01:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 24 2005, 11:07 PM
> * Wouldn't know, Pee-Ay doesn't have an EMT-I program. But I do know a funeral home that provides ambulance service still. *


Really??? which one..... [/b][/quote]
 Which one, what?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 25, 2005)

Which funeral home do you know that still has an ambulance service.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 25, 2005)

Noga Funeral Home & Ambulance Service, in  Lawrence County. They are the only funeral home in PA that still own an ambulance service.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 25, 2005)

I found the photo on 

Penn Care Ambulances & Medical Equip.

they company they bought it from.


----------



## Jon (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 25 2005, 09:53 PM
> * Noga Funeral Home & Ambulance Service, in  Lawrence County. They are the only funeral home in PA that still own an ambulance service.
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that rig.... Braun, right.... with the sliding side door?


and the Slime-Lime reflexite on the back to make it more visible


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 25 2005, 11:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 25 2005, 11:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 25 2005, 09:53 PM
> * Noga Funeral Home & Ambulance Service, in Lawrence County. They are the only funeral home in PA that still own an ambulance service.
> 
> 
> ...


I like that rig.... Braun, right.... with the sliding side door?


and the Slime-Lime reflexite on the back to make it more visible


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Really?

I think it's *fugly*!


----------



## emschicksrock (Jul 27, 2005)

I took (and passed) NREMT-I two years ago. I really think alot depends on where and when you take it. 

I was in favor of the National Registry concept, until I went through the experience. I had been a Basic for six years (First Responder before that). It seemed standardizing EMS might be a good thing.
It seems more to be a 'way to get money out of you thing'.
I later found out the % of passing the first time is quite a bit lower than for other levels of EMS, including Paramedic.

Since I took mine, I know several others who have gone through the course, tested in the same place that I did. There were some huge differences in how the testing was handled, although the course itself is unchanged. I believe there are five or six different written tests they use, the only similarity is that there are a lot of 'Basic" EMT type questions.

As far as practicals, I found evaluations and testing to be very uneven. There is a lot that is subjective, I understand that. But there are skills worksheets they are supposed to follow. "How" they were followed seemed a little uneven. Especially when people had to 'pay' to retest later. However, more recent graduates had much better experiences. I'm just guessing we are a microcosm of how it works nationally, so it may be luck of the draw.

1) The book, workbook, etc. for Intermediate/Specialist, while interesting and informative has little to do with what is on the National Test. You have to learn the skills and information to TAKE the test, but mcuh of the test, as I said, was more "Basic" EMT questions, many subjective type questions tied together--so if you err in the beginning you get several wrong. (I like to do those in 'reverse' because of that.

I wish I could remember the name of the CD program a friend lent me. He gave copies to everyone in our class. It covered the Intermediate stuff, and had lots of drills in the basics. What it came down to was: Everyone in our class that also used the CD passed. Those that did not failed. 

I would definitely find out your instructor's percentage rate for passing NREMT. Those can be uneven too. This being a rural area, we tested with about six other classes. In a few cases, the ENTIRE class failed NREMT --sometimes both written and practical. Pretty frustrating after all those months of hard work and hours of clinicals!

Good luck, I hope your experience is a good one!


----------

